# Canon vs Yongnuo vs Metz flashes



## tecboy (Nov 6, 2013)

I have been changing order for Yongnuo flash about 5 times so far.  It is too confusing to me to order at Amazon.  I always buy books at this online store and never had any problem until I ordered Yongnuo products.  My speedlite 430exii seems solid built  and works very well even it is overprice.  I heard good thing about Metz, I worry it may not be compatible with my YN-622C.  Any advice that I would like to hear?


----------



## tecboy (Nov 7, 2013)

Should I take a risk and buy Metz, and hopefully it runs okay with my YN-622C?


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 7, 2013)

I ordered my yongnuo flash and triggers from ebay, shipped from US. it got here within a week. 
I have been extremely happy with both.


----------



## texkam (Nov 7, 2013)

I own a Yongnuo 560 II and 2 560 III's and am happy happy happy.


----------



## tecboy (Nov 7, 2013)

Okay!  I'll try and order Yongnuo flash again.  This time I'll get it right.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 7, 2013)

I got some YN568EX's and love them. 
i like them better than my nikon sb600's and sb700's. 
no idea how they compare to the sb900's though. 
but, since the 568's are $180 each, and the sb700's are $330 and the sb900's are $500...im plenty good with the yongnuos.


----------

